# NJ URGENT, F, 3-4, Friendly, Left in Apartment



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

Heinz is 3-4 years old. She is a beautiful German Shepard. She was left in an apartment when her previous owner left. The apartment is being rented out on 5/1/14 and she needs rescue before this date. 

Contact:
201 370 7400 contact 

or laurie at 973-919-3259

Location: Wallington, NJ


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

hi, i'm in garfield , my wife and i love GSDs but are overly full at the moment. she works at a local dog day care and has been trying to find a home for a rescued 1 year old male for the last few months with no luck. i really hope something works out for you. any more info on temperament, training, spayed, pics? either way i'll get the word out to anybody local i can. it really is a longshot but it's the best i can do. i can't believe anybody would abandon a dog.


----------



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

She is sweet, walks nice on a leash, very friendly. I have lost of pictures & video. I couldn't figure out how to get it uploaded.

Laurie can also email you everything: isellne[email protected]


----------



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

She just got rescue - thank you everyone - you guys move quick!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ckposter said:


> She just got rescue - thank you everyone - you guys move quick!!


Wow, good news!


----------

